# Replacing Bathroom Wall Mounted Light Fixtures



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

What is that blue thing that wires are coming thru?

In the opening with no box you can install a pancake box. Since the stud is over to the side you will only get (1) screw into it thru the factory holes in the box. What I would recommend is to drill a second hole in the box making sure that both holes are over the beefy part of the stud (aim for the middle). Then I would use (2) small 1/4" lag bolts to hold the box to the stud. 

As for the other box that is loose, I would try to remove it and take a picture. It looks like an old work box that was hacked up. Since I am not sure what it is I can't give a good response.


----------



## 57_Hemi (Jul 28, 2010)

these new fixtures of yours.... do they mount only from 1 location ? (in the middle I take it)

If so, even if u mount the fixture will you not have your other "loose" junction box showing afterwards?

I guess you'll have to do some patch work on the wall regardless. If thats the case maybe eliminate then fill in/patch up the "loose" junction box area and if you can make the other hole near the stud a bit bigger (just enough to squeaze in a new octagonal box in) then u could securely mount it sideways on the existing stud and support it there.....then patch up the existing area around the new box.

OR......They make "pancake boxes". They are approx 1/2" in thickness and you could fasten 1 of those to the stud were ur wire is and go from there.....

hope this sort of helps....


----------



## 57_Hemi (Jul 28, 2010)

btw... Was that a typo or was the actual year 1883 that you say your home was built in ?

(that wiring was definetly done after.... maybe 100yrs after)....lol

just thought I'd ask


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

57_Hemi, I got the impression that he was hanging two separate lights on two separate boxes. I don't think he is trying to span one light across two boxes.


----------



## 57_Hemi (Jul 28, 2010)

Proby said:


> 57_Hemi, I got the impression that he was hanging two separate lights on two separate boxes. I don't think he is trying to span one light across two boxes.


 ur right !! ....... a total mis-read on my part 


In that case try to re-fasten the loose box best u can and use the pancake for the other side and fasten to the stud....... The more support the merrier..... especially considering the fact u say the fixtures weigh 10-15lbs each.... 

fill us in


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

PRoby,

That blue item in the pic is a NM cable connector. IMO it is a terrible design. They are a pain to remove from the KO and you need a channel lock to set the wedge clamp on the sheath.

Here is one.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.grainger.com/images/products/enlarged/XL-3LK49.JPG&imgrefurl=http://forum.doityourself.com/electrical-c-d-c/355953-bond-nm-cable-clamp-plastic-j-box.html&usg=__D8-ZcNYj98rOzSqg4SxFJjNSxlA=&h=260&w=400&sz=8&hl=en&start=0&tbnid=a8UBbx5pmTDs8M:&tbnh=146&tbnw=198&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcarlon%2Bnon-metallic%2Bcable%2Bconnector%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7ACAW_enUS351US351%26biw%3D1127%26bih%3D536%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=688&vpy=260&dur=1888&hovh=181&hovw=279&tx=100&ty=200&ei=YyFcTPDFNcL98AbPnZ3tAQ&oei=YyFcTPDFNcL98AbPnZ3tAQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0


----------



## Bob1946 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses. I don't think a 1/2" deep box will work because of the bundle of wiring that has to fit in it. Do I absolutely need a box at the hole by the stud? I could get a wood shim in there and attach the fixture mounting bracket with a couple of 3" lag screws into the stud on the right and a drywall anchor on the left. Yes, I know it's a hokey solution but it would work - maybe.

I'm not thrilled with having connections in the wall but it will be on a GFR circuit.

What do you think about using a wood "decorative" plate to catch at least 2 studs around the existing openings and attaching the fixture mounting bracket to the plate? Hokey solution #2 - grin.

The house was built in 1983 although as I dig into it I think the builder was trained in 1883.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Bob1946 said:


> Thanks for all of the responses. I don't think a 1/2" deep box will work because of the bundle of wiring that has to fit in it.


 Usually we would fold those wires up neatly in the fixture's canopy. 



> Do I absolutely need a box at the hole by the stud?


 Yes, in this case it's not only code, but it's a safety concern as well. You want the box to contain any arcing or sparking, instead of letting it get into the hollow wall space.


----------



## Bob1946 (Aug 6, 2010)

What do you think of the wood plate on top of the drywall idea? I could use a 1/2" plate, install the pancake box and have plenty of room for the wiring and adequate support for the fixtures. The fixture canopy has virtually no room in it for the wiring - Chinese special from Home Depot.


----------

